# Big Meal for Bermuda (False Water Cobra - Lots of Pics!)



## Sarin (Apr 10, 2012)

The Falsie enjoyed an Easter feast as well!

Went and got her a couple rosie red's and a couple mouse pinks. Needless to say I think she enjoyed herself.

She's such an amazing animal to watch!



































































































Enjoy!!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2012)

You didn't get video did you?


----------



## Sarin (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope! Sorry.  Not this time!


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn that would have been cool to watch. Awesome pics though.


----------



## Leasdraco (Apr 10, 2012)

Yum


----------



## Boa2112 (Apr 17, 2012)

no more fishies.


----------



## Icarus (Apr 17, 2012)

that's awesome! Seeing as that was an easter treat, what does she normally eat?


----------

